# Shhh dont say anything!



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

PooPie and I made it to a nice secluded spot and fished from 1700 until the sun went down. I thought for sure on this Memorial day weekend there would be people everywhere, not the case we had the body of water to ourselves. Fishing was OK with Poops catching 7 nice cuts and I landed 5, with the 2 of us missing 5 or 6 each :x This place has great cuts and brooks with little fishing pressure [attachment=5:1l76rg8f]Cuts 001.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f][attachment=4:1l76rg8f]Cuts 002.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f][attachment=3:1l76rg8f]Cuts 003.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f][attachment=2:1l76rg8f]Cuts 004.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f][attachment=1:1l76rg8f]Cuts 005.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f][attachment=0:1l76rg8f]Cuts 006.JPG[/attachment:1l76rg8f]


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great evening. Those were some fat cutty's, have to get back up there on my next 4 off.  That's funny you didn't say the name.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Great evening. Those were some fat cutty's, have to get back up there on my next 4 off.  That's funny you didn't say the name.


Its going to become our secret spot :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Great evening. Those were some fat cutty's, have to get back up there on my next 4 off.  That's funny you didn't say the name.
> ...


That's cool, I just wish it wasn't soooo far from Salt Lake. You know with gas prices being so expensive and all -)O(-

P.S. I love the ice-fishing set up I have on my Pontoon!!!!!!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Puddles said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Poo Pie":1w0ke16v]Great evening. Those were some fat cutty's, have to get back up there on my next 4 off.  That's funny you didn't say the name.
> ...


That's cool, I just wish it wasn't soooo far from Salt Lake. You know with gas prices being so expensive and all -)O(-

P.S. I love the ice-fishing set up I have on my Pontoon!!!!!!  [/quote:1w0ke16v]
Maybe if we carpool we can save on fuel so we can enjoy such a great fishery without having to get a second job to pay for gas. Im sure that the root would love the set up :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish fellas, If fixed blade came gas costs would be even lower.  :wink: 

Please note the smiley guy. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nice fish fellas, If fixed blade came gas costs would be even lower.  :wink:
> 
> Please note the smiley guy. :lol:


Does the smiley guy mean you are being sarcastic and you don't really want to go? I'm pretty sure we could round up an invitation. 

Please note my smiley guy :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Does the smiley guy mean you are being sarcastic


I don't even know anymore. 

But, yes I always love fishing. You have room for two on your pontoon poo pie? I have to warn you I'm pretty fat.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are nice cutts. I think I'm going to that secret place tommorow.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are going to have a personal conversation, why don't you just give each other a call? Did anyone else get this same impression from this post? 

PS- Nice fish guys. Looks like some good sized fish in Lake "?"


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Maybe its a spin off of "where is this" :?:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey I know where that place is! Nice catch guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah....nice fish .....Poo-Pie, Puddles, Poop, Ca-poop, McRoot, Puddles of Poop and Poopie Pie !!   

Hope I didn't miss anybody !! :mrgreen:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yeah....nice fish .....Poo-Pie, Puddles, Poop, Ca-poop, McRoot, Puddles of Poop and Poopie Pie !!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anybody !! :mrgreen:


Thats making me laugh .45 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Hey I know where that place is! Nice catch guys.


Dang it, I was hoping nobody knew of our secret spot :wink: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yeah....nice fish .....Poo-Pie, Puddles, Poop, Ca-poop, McRoot, Puddles of Poop and Poopie Pie !!
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anybody !! :mrgreen:


sounds a bit like an incontinence problem to me


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't have clue , but the last time I was there the fish weren't quite that big. Nice bunch of cutts.And I'll keep it to me and the wife..


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya what a slap in the face to the people reading your stories. I am stuck at home with a 3 year old dreamin of fishin and you all talk some what of code on where your fishin.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice! Those fish are very nice looking. Glad you guys hooked into them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL.... Chaser.... just imagine them saying "FISH ON" right now. Congrats on taking the bait... kinda. :lol: Nice fish guys... sure are pretty!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":38njh29y]Does the smiley guy mean you are being sarcastic


I don't even know anymore. 

But, yes I always love fishing. You have room for two on your pontoon poo pie? I have to warn you I'm pretty fat. [/quote:38njh29y]

Sure there's always room for one more, might be kind of hard for you to cast with me sitting on your lap and all :twisted:

Or you could just use my second pontoon boat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3ah8qk93][quote="Poo Pie":3ah8qk93]Does the smiley guy mean you are being sarcastic


I don't even know anymore. 

But, yes I always love fishing. You have room for two on your pontoon poo pie? I have to warn you I'm pretty fat. [/quote:3ah8qk93]

*Sure there's always room for one more, might be kind of hard for you to cast with me sitting on your lap and all* :twisted:

Or you could just use my second pontoon boat. [/quote:3ah8qk93]

I think I'll go with the first option. :mrgreen:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I think I'll go with the first option. :mrgreen:


Oh I was hoping you would say that, you so silly :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We should probably call each other, so no one gets mad. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> We should probably call each other, so no one gets mad. :lol:


You mean after I sit on your lap??? Don't worry I've felt used before.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking cutts gang! Looks like a good little spot to wet a line


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow those are some nice cutts. This must be a secret spot. :x


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, I bit, and yes, I am a little jealous to see that these guys got into a bunch of fish, but that's beside the point. I guess it just seems kind of useless to post a report of a "Secret Place", and then turn it into a clicky bro-fest, talking in some sort of cryptic way so only they can understand. Isn't this a discussion forum, not myspace? If the place is really that special, why would you even post pictures of it? Didn't you guys learn your lesson from LOAH's post that blew up from a hotspoter?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="fixed blade":26pazn9u]We should probably call each other, so no one gets mad. :lol:


You mean after I sit on your lap??? Don't worry I've felt used before. [/quote:26pazn9u]

This I would like to see. Never seen anyone ride bi otch on a pontoon before. :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2heosv1a]
> 
> I think I'll go with the first option. :mrgreen:


Oh I was hoping you would say that, you so silly :mrgreen:[/quote:2heosv1a]
Can I join in? :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah, I bit, and yes, I am a little jealous to see that these guys got into a bunch of fish, but that's beside the point. I guess it just seems kind of useless to post a report of a "Secret Place", and then turn it into a *clicky bro-fest*, talking in some sort of cryptic way so only they can understand. Isn't this a discussion forum, not myspace? If the place is really that special, why would you even post pictures of it? Didn't you guys learn your lesson from LOAH's post that blew up from a hotspoter?


Take it easy ChaserOfAllBirds.....it's really not a bro-fest ! I understood every word they said, no secrets involved.

They said they were going to meet someplace and take a ride on a pontoon.. :mrgreen: ....You really don't want to know the rest of _that_ story, do you?? :?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":18ye67dl][quote="fixed blade":18ye67dl]
> 
> I think I'll go with the first option. :mrgreen:


Oh I was hoping you would say that, you so silly :mrgreen:[/quote:18ye67dl]
Can I join in? :mrgreen:[/quote:18ye67dl]

Nibble nuts, that depends are you fat? If so then hop on board. That will just ad to the buoyancy(thank you firefox).

Fat floats.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Nibble nuts, that depends are you fat? If so then hop on board. That will just ad to the buoyancy(thank you firefox).
> 
> Fat floats.


I'm fat as can be. I don't foresee that pontoon loosing its bouyancy.....unless it pops.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow! This secrecy thing started out as a joke. I'm glad to see that most of you have a good since of humor. And if anyone is interested, there is room on my kickboat.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":1yixhi3g]We should probably call each other, so no one gets mad. :lol:
> ...


This I would like to see. Never seen anyone ride bi otch on a pontoon before. :rotfl: -BaHa!-[/quote:1yixhi3g]

Haha i havent actually rode bi otch before but i have sat on one the side of my bros pontoon on a bladder when he was in it, boy we were low in the water... good times!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Haha i havent actually rode bi otch before but i have sat on one the side of my bros pontoon on a bladder when he was in it, boy we were low in the water... good times![/quote]

Well it all makes sense now, given the fact that they do work for UFA. I've always wondered about some of the guys -BaHa!- j/k

Metro Rules!! -()/- -()/-


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Well it all makes sense now, given the fact that they do work for UFA. I've always wondered about some of the guys -BaHa!- j/k
> 
> Metro Rules!! -()/- -()/-


Do I need to spell it out again.....
B-L-U-F-F..... well you get the idea :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Yeah, I bit, and yes, I am a little jealous to see that these guys got into a bunch of fish, but that's beside the point. I guess it just seems kind of useless to post a report of a "Secret Place", and then turn it into a *clicky bro-fest, talking in some sort of cryptic way so only they can understand*. Isn't this a discussion forum, not myspace? If the place is really that special, *why would you even post pictures of it*? Didn't you guys learn your lesson from LOAH's post that blew up from a hotspoter?


Sorry about the "Bro-Fest", just friends having fun. And the pics- I don't think we really cared that much if people knew where we went(heck we've invited people to go in this thread!) We felt left out and just wanted to have our little honey hole like some others.  I'd tell you where it was if you PM'd me had Puddles not invited me.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I fished there last week. Most here won't spend for the gas it takes to go and get skunked by those snooty cutts. Not to mention the big hill you have to go down and up on foot. LOAH, it's artificials only and C&R so don't bother trying to sniff this one out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice pics guys, if it is the lake that I am thinking of, I am amazed that the water is that high and that green!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure ScottyP is hot on our trail


----------



## mityrojo (Mar 28, 2008)

LITTLE DELL, OOPS!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

mityrojo said:


> LITTLE DELL, OOPS!


Is that you J-bass?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You kick one jackass out, and another one jumps back in. :roll:


----------



## whereisyourmind (Oct 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You kick one jackass out, and another one jumps back in. :roll:


 :?:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mityrojo said:


> LITTLE DELL, OOPS!


I was referring to this.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> mityrojo said:
> 
> 
> > LITTLE DELL, OOPS!
> ...


So because of this post, we will see an influx of over 200% on the banks of little dell? :roll:
Everything Ive every heard of little dell is slow fishing and this post is not likely to change my mind or fire me up to drive there....

BTW, those are some nice cutts good to see you guys had a good time where ever this really is...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry guys I was in kind of a pissy mood the other night. I figured it was LD, in fact I was almost certain of it. It just seemed kind of like a private conversation in a public forum, and it irked me a bit. Sorry for being so sensitive!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

i fished the secret spot yesterday and the wind was blowing until about half hour before dark that is when the fishing got good. i caught 14 on a kaputo caster. this is the only picture i took with my phone so its not to good.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

pintail said:


> i fished the secret spot yesterday and the wind was blowing until about half hour before dark that is when the fishing got good. i caught 14 on a kaputo caster. this is the only picture i took with my phone so its not to good.


Very cool pintail, sounds like you had some great success way to go!! Any Brookies?


----------

